

Google Changes Font Size Unilaterally... Why? - JVerstry
http://adamman71.blogspot.com/2010/05/google-changes-font-size-poor-ugly.html

======
vsync
This is what all you "designers" get for insisting on setting fonts and colors
and whatnot. Now you have a Web where you have gotten everyone to force their
tiny sans serif fonts and bright white backgrounds down my throat, but one Web
site you like makes a change you don't like and suddenly you are up in arms.
If people would leave the fonts and colors alone then everyone could set their
browser how they liked and be happy.

I notice this guy has all kinds of fonts and colors explicitly defined in his
blog's style sheet. He gets no sympathy from me.

------
jacquesm
I agree that it is irritating, but it is their site, it's not like they need
to ask for permission.

~~~
javanix
Well, no, they don't 'owe' anyone anything but it seems like an
uncharacteristic move for Google, which seemed to be the author's point.

------
JVerstry
When I wrote this post, I was also thinking about a former colleague. He has a
birth condition requiring him to use huge font size to read anything on his
screen. There is no way to resize fonts, did Google think about disabled
people?

------
floatingatoll
The author says that the page disregards user font size choices, but when I
zoom in using Firefox it makes the text larger. So, no usability issue,
perhaps I am using too new of a browser?

------
there
Weblog uses bright purple text for unvisited links... Why?

------
JVerstry
This does answer the issues I raise. Why the question?

